

The iPhone Stimulus - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/14/opinion/krugman-the-iphone-stimulus.html

======
001sky
_A recent research note from JPMorgan argued that the new iPhone might add
between a quarter- and a half-percentage point to G.D.P. growth in the last
quarter of 2012._

\-- The interesting bit.

